# Unique Detail : Porsche 911 Restoration.



## unique detail (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi All,

Apologies for the lack of write ups of late as 2014 has seen an extremely busy start to the year, so onto this rather neglected 911 which came into us in early January for a mild correction detail to include the hubs callipers and a full interior re-colour in the original Savannah tan colour.

This work took some 72 hours to complete and was rather pain stacking at times especially the interior work as the seats had seen its best days some while back.

Callipers where stripped back from there original factory silver and re-painted in flame red with new Porsche decals applied and lacquered over.

A few before and afters:




































Next up was to correct the paintwork, considering this was a 1999 Car with the only repair being the nearside rear quarter panel and both bumpers the overall condition imo was not that bad.

Below are a few before afters and in between pictures of the correction work.









































































Then I moved onto the re-colouring of the seats, the seats where removed from the car for cleaning and an intensive clean was needed to remove some 15years of dirt and grime, unfortunately time did not allow for me to show the whole procedure as to many photos would have to have been taken, but the pictures below will show the general idea of what was needed to get these seats back to a more acceptable level.



















Once out of the car the seats where degreased and heavily cleaned including all the runners.




























Once the seats where cleaned I then set to work on repairing the areas that where split cracked and scuffed.





































Once the repairs where attended to everything was cleaned again and the leather conditioned and sweated up in bags to make the leather soft again, once this was done the cleaning commenced once again prior to the re colouring stages.
whilst waiting for the seats to dry the carpets already saturated from a repaired water leak where shampooed extracted and dried out



















Seats door panels steering wheel and handbrake where also re-painted in the original Savannah Tan colour, below are the completed pictures of all this work.





































Some areas that had been repaired needed some extra attention, this was the worst part of the job as bad as attending to Bentley grills or wire wheels










Onto some completed shots of the car, at last you say!, well as I was already behind at this point I did not manage to get that many pictures so apologies there.




























Whilst the seats did not look brand new it did keep them looking more authentic & original and definitely better than they had looked.
































































Well if you got this far I hope you enjoyed this thread.

Next up will be a 1994 Brooklands Bentley total paint restoration....When I get time.

ATB
Andy​


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

Lovely work & car, well done.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Top work andy, very thorough and in-depth. Great to see people willing to invest in, and people able to perform such acts


----------



## unique detail (Jan 26, 2012)

stangalang said:


> Top work andy, very thorough and in-depth. Great to see people willing to invest in, and people able to perform such acts


Thanks Matt:thumb:


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Very nice attention to detail and those calipers came up really nicely.....well it all did ;-)


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

For gods sake, another snap, the same this week. We need to stop doing the same cars ..

As always bud, awesome work ..


----------



## Neno330 (Dec 19, 2013)

beautiful work & beautiful porsceh


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice:thumb:


----------



## olliecampbell (Jan 30, 2007)

Looks great.


What's the white paste on the seats?


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

Cracking work as per usual Andy. :thumb:


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

The work on those seats is just astounding..... :doublesho


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

I bet paintwork must seem easy after sorting those seats out lol.


----------



## Hoopsbhoy (Feb 7, 2014)

Fantastic stuff. Must admit I know very little about repairing seats, I need to start learning. However, thats very impressive.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Giving her a new lease of life nice one dad :thumb:


----------



## unique detail (Jan 26, 2012)

Envy Car Care said:


> Very nice attention to detail and those calipers came up really nicely.....well it all did ;-)


Thanks Tim:thumb:


----------



## unique detail (Jan 26, 2012)

olliecampbell said:


> Looks great.
> 
> What's the white paste on the seats?


The paste is a flexible compound:thumb:


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

As usual Andy, outstanding work and attention to detail, I look forward to your next post.


----------



## ocdetailer (Apr 9, 2014)

The seats came up very well, unrecognisable compared to the initial state. Great work on the hubs and calipers too, looked like a factory job.


----------



## diesel x (Jul 27, 2013)

Great work and the red caliper really stands out and great transformation on the leather seats.


----------



## Autogeek (Mar 3, 2011)

Looks great!:thumb:


----------



## Michael_McL (Aug 25, 2011)

Amazing turnaround, the seats came out great


----------



## Kickasskev (Sep 18, 2012)

Great work, when u painted the calipers was the porsche writing a vinyl sticker or was it stenciled on with paint?


----------



## unique detail (Jan 26, 2012)

ted11 said:


> As usual Andy, outstanding work and attention to detail, I look forward to your next post.


Thanks Ted hope your well mate:thumb:


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

Very nice work Andy, very nice indeed!


----------

